# Will My Nest Box Be Sufficient



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

So, I know my nestbox is sufficient size wise but when I attach it to my cage the bars overlap a bit and there is no perch on the outside of it. However, there is a perch that protrudes a few inches into it for them to get out. Should this setup work out, or do I need to make some changes. The photo is just me testing out the nest box I haven't left it attached as I don't want them to start breeding yet. Thanks!
(Edit: I would think they would be fine climbing the cage bars to get in I just want a second opinion)


----------



## yasser157 (Jan 19, 2015)

hi, what s the hole diameter????? (cm).....for the perch, i think adding a food dish in front of the hole will help them get in ( that s if you dont wanna adding a perch)


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

It is 7.62 cm or 3" I did wind up just adding a perch in front of the area where the nestbox door is. I was mainly just worried about the bars overlapping the entrance a bit. Thanks!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My bars overlap like that too, I just put up the box today and my hen is a BIG girl, both of mine have no problems getting in or out of the box .


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you very much for the info. We just bought a new house and will be moving Saturday. That's why my nest box isn't up yet. Glad to hear it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Does the box have mesh on the inside of it to help them get out to? if it does I usually like to have my perch come out on the outside, then they get out using the mesh, Only because mine like to sit on the outside perch and keep an eye on whats happening inside the box from there.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine only has a short perch on the inside, but I put a perch on the outside to make it easy for them to get to the opening. My male is sitting on it right now cuz my hen is in there with her egg. Holy cow she is a cranky lady!! I don't know how I am going to clean the cage later, she comes raging out ready to kill!


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine also has a short perch on the inside. No mesh, I put a perch on the outside as well. Just a couple inches away from the opening. I will be more worried about my male Clyde when they are sitting on eggs as he draws blood almost every time he bites but my hen could bite me all day and it just doesn't hurt


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine both hurt, I just lure them away from where I need to be and work fast before they get back...lol I let my male out today to clean the cage and the booger dive bombed me.


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

I seem to worry about everything, anyways I just noticed that the lid to my nestbox is slightly warped leaving a small gap. Will this keep them from breeding or hinder them in any way? I hope not...


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

You should be okay  As long as it MOSTLY fits okay, you should be all right.


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you I just want everything to be right with my set-up when the time comes to add the box. Much appreciated!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it should be alright to. My Ruby wasn't hugely fussy over where she layed her eggs, she nested in one of those chicken laying box things :lol:


----------

